# Right time to cut Bahia and Bermuda grass?



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

The grass in GA is coming up great and I'm about to apply nitrogen and potash soon, I was wondering how tall should you let your grass get before you disc mow it for the first cut. I'd like to get 3 maybe 4 cuts this year if rain allows. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Typically you only get one cutting on bahia grass. It has to get some stem to it for a mower to cut it without burning the belts off of it. On bermuda grass cut it the first time around 14 to 16" and then every 35-45 days as weather permits.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

LaneFarms said:


> Typically you only get one cutting on bahia grass. It has to get some stem to it for a mower to cut it without burning the belts off of it. On bermuda grass cut it the first time around 14 to 16" and then every 35-45 days as weather permits.


I've got a couple of Bahia/Common Bermuda fields that I typically cut at around 30 days and I normally get 4 cuttings off of them. I just cut all my fields to get the volunteer ryegrass/weeds off. I'll roll them up, fertilize, and expect to get the first horse hay cutting off the Tifton-85 in 25-28 days and at 30 days for the Bahia/CB. Naturally, this assumes that Mother Nature will cooperate with some rain this year. I admit I probably cut sooner and more often than many people but I never have a problem with horses eating it and it keeps my feed bills reasonable.

I looked at some T-85 bales yesterday a friend had that his cows wouldn't eat and they had 24" stems in them. That's what gives T-85 a bad name around here. IMHO the maturity of the grass (Bahia or Bermuda) has the greatest effect on quality and if you let it go too long to maximize volume you will sacrifice quality (at least from the animal's perspective).


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Mike, so you think I could cut once its around 12 inches? How long should I wait to cut once first application of Nitrogen is spread out?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I would wait at least a couple of weeks after fertilizing.....that also assumes that you get rain. Hopefully we've got rain coming next week that will get over to you. I'm happy to cut in the 12' - 15" range. I tend to watch the timing between cuttings more than the length of the grass because the Bahia starts slowing down in mid-summer and the Common keeps growing. Also, keep in mind that I am feeding most of what I produce so a higher quality hay reduces my overall feed bill.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

LaneFarms
*On bermuda grass cut it the first time around 14 to 16" and then every 35-45 days as weather permits.* 
I like your thinking. Your management style should yield 12% CP hay.

Mike120
*T-85 bales yesterday a friend had that his cows wouldn't eat and they had 24" stems in them. That's what gives T-85 a bad name around here. *
There is an advantage with the thick stems of T 85 in that there is room for nutrients in the stems, and not just Structural Carbohydrates. 
The thing is with critters is they do not want to try something different. Unless Mama showed them that thick stems on T 85 or on Hay Grazer is full of goody they will avoid the feed. 
That or if you have a chow hound critter who will eat anything. If the other animals see another critter with it's nose in the feed, then they will give it a try.

Had a family come here from Wyoming and brought their horses. Those horses would not eat really good quality bermudagrass hay. Had to have alfalfa. 
Solution was to put a local horse in with the Wyoming nags they soon took the hint.

Works the other way, also. Local horses tend to just look at alfalfa with suspicion.


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

For us 3 cuttings of bahia grass is normal. Sometimes we can 4 cuttings in the bermuda fields. Fixing to get started cutting after this front goes thru the first of the week.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

hay wilson in TX said:


> The thing is with critters is they do not want to try something different. Unless Mama showed them that thick stems on T 85 or on Hay Grazer is full of goody they will avoid the feed.


Fully agree.....You can teach them to eat the weeds as well. Most of ours happily switched right over to alfalfa this winter and others got fat grazing ryegrass. The only issue with horses is that you need to switch their feed over a couple of days to give the gut bugs a chance to adapt. I still prefer my more frequent cuttings, but the price of diesel may cause me to reconsider.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Read an article in PF the other day about teaching your bovines to eat weeds. We did with little trouble, just put them in on succulent new growth, nice and tender, reasonably fertilized. Prefered it to Fescue. 
On Bahia, I am going to drill it in 50-50 with my Pearl millet that I am going to plant in about a week and see if I can get a stand of it. Then in later years add to it and use it for both one hay cutting per year and grazing.

Mark


----------

